# Реабилитация после травм позвоночника.



## Lam0kk (22 Июл 2010)

Уважаемые коллеги по несчастью и врачи!!! Прошу Вас поделиться опытом относительно реабилитации после компрессионного перелома позвоночника. 

Интересует: 
1. где можно пройти реабилитацию в московском регионе Москва и МО,
2. расценки,
3. возможно ли получить бесплатное направление в профильный санаторий,
4. поделитесь личным опытом.


----------



## Анатолий (23 Июл 2010)

Если бесплатно и профильно, то идите к участковому хирургу и просите направление.


----------



## Lam0kk (23 Июл 2010)

А если небесплатно?


----------



## Анатолий (23 Июл 2010)

Не бесплатно, набирайте в поисковике реабилитационные центры в  Москве  и  МО, специализирующиеся по травмам позвоночника и напрямую выясняйте цены и, что они могу предложить по данному заболеванию.


----------



## Lam0kk (23 Июл 2010)

Спасибо за содержательный и развернутый ответ, Кэп! aiwan


----------



## Osteoropat (19 Ноя 2010)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Если бесплатно и профильно, то идите к участковому хирургу и просите направление.



А в таких санаториях хорошие условия?


----------



## Анатолий (19 Ноя 2010)

Возможно!aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------

